# Pounding meat thinly, how to?



## giggler (Mar 20, 2008)

I am trying to make "rouladins"? or meat rolls,

I have a meat mallet, but bits fly all over my kitchen...

I took it out to the back yard, and that worked well, the neighbor hood cats love me!

I see on the food chanalls they use plastic wrap.. won't that get plastic into my meat?

Thanks, Eric Austin, Tx.


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2008)

Nope the plastic wrap will not get into the meat.

If you have meat flying all over the place then you are using too much force. You do not have to beat it as hard as you can. It does not take a ton of force to do it right. Try cutting how hard you pound it in half and see if that works better for you (and use plastic wrap).


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

I use really big zip-lock bags for this. Put the meat in, press out all the air and zip closed. For pounding, I use a rubber mallet I got at the hardware store. Works great! BTW, good to see you at DC, Erik!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 20, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I use really big zip-lock bags for this. Put the meat in, press out all the air and zip closed. For pounding, I use a rubber mallet I got at the hardware store. Works great! BTW, good to see you at DC, Erik!


 
hey I have a rubber mallet, never thought to use it for meat, bet it works better than the wood one I have, and covers more area too.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Yep, the rubber mallets work great and don't injure the surface of whatever you are pounding on if you accidentally miss your mark.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Mar 20, 2008)

Right on Fishers Mom, Rubber mallet all the way


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 21, 2008)

Remember the most important thing giggler - - - - - - it's already dead 

You are just using too much force like GB said.  If what you are pounding is too big for a ziplock bag just double or triple up on the plastic wrap.  Also, I have found that this works the best.  I prefer it to the pounders with "spikes".


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2008)

The spiked side is used for tenderizing.  The smooth side is for pounding thin.


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Remember the most important thing giggler - - - - - - it's already dead
> 
> You are just using too much force like GB said.  If what you are pounding is too big for a ziplock bag just double or triple up on the plastic wrap.  Also, I have found that this works the best.  I prefer it to the pounders with "spikes".


I have one similar to that KE. Mine has a handle that is straight up and down, not extended like yours. I think yours makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 21, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> The spiked side is used for tenderizing. The smooth side is for pounding thin.


 
That's what I was thinking.

I use the grocery bags.  We save them in a drawer for various uses, but one of them is to pound meat.  A little oil helps to keep it from tearing.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 21, 2008)

It's also important not to pound it with a direct  up-and-down motion.

You should pound it with glancing blows iand rotate the meat so it is pounded evenly.


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2008)

jennyema said:


> It's also important not to pound it with a direct  up-and-down motion.


Which is why the design of KE's pounder is better than mine.


----------



## Robt (Mar 21, 2008)

My wife taught me to do it like her mom taught her.  With a 6 or 8 in cast iron skillet.

Works.  Never thought of a mallet.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 21, 2008)

I used to use a rubber mallet as well, until one day on the back swing the head came flying off, hit the wall behind me and bounced back at me! Bopped me right in the head LOL.
Still, always worked great just need to replace it with a new one!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 21, 2008)

jennyema said:


> It's also important not to pound it with a direct  up-and-down motion.
> 
> You should pound it with glancing blows and rotate the meat so it is pounded evenly.



Ditto what jennyema says.  You're not trying to make mush, you're just trying to break the fibers.

As for a pounding tool, Buck and I used to vacation in rental cabins in Vermont.  Very "rustic" ones, if you understand what I mean.  We had to improvise ALL manner of cookware/techinques.

We discovered that a straight-sided wine bottle made a great meat pounder.  Use it with or without wine.  We found it was more fun to drink the wine first.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I used to use a rubber mallet as well, until one day on the back swing the head came flying off, hit the wall behind me and bounced back at me! Bopped me right in the head LOL.
> Still, always worked great just need to replace it with a new one!


If you have to get a new one, look for the ones that are white rubber. They don't leave a black mark on anything (like your head) and it's easy to see while you're cleaning it (so you don't miss a spot).


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 22, 2008)

Robt said:


> My wife taught me to do it like her mom taught her.  With a 6 or 8 in cast iron skillet.
> 
> Works.  Never thought of a mallet.


  I use a 10-inch skillet!


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 22, 2008)

I was thinking just like Andym, also. I use a rubber mallet and cover the meat with plastic wrap, also. As has been said you don't have to hit it hard (especially chicken or turkey) and you want it to be no more than 1/4 inch thick.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 22, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> If you have to get a new one, look for the ones that are white rubber. They don't leave a black mark on anything (like your head) and it's easy to see while you're cleaning it (so you don't miss a spot).



 Good idea!


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 22, 2008)

You can use parchment paper too.....just as everyone says, don't pound too hard....


----------

